# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [JEU] Où est Ducky ?

## Arkane Derian

Amis canard, tu parcoures la Tyrie depuis plusieurs mois maintenant et donc tu en connais évidemment tous les recoins. Des latrines draguerres au fin fond du Détroit des Gorges Glacées jusqu'au boudoir de la Reine Jenna, du plus miteux bordel de Rata Sum jusqu'au plus raffiné salon d'épilation Charr, tu as tout vu. C'est pas 100% d'exploration que tu as, c'est 200%. Hé bien, c'est ce que nous allons voir.

Le principe est simple. En bas de ce post vous verrez un screenshot d'un de mes personnages dans un lieu de GW 2. Vous devez donc me dire où ça se trouve. Et pour me répondre, vous devrez poster à votre tour un screenshot de votre personnage au même endroit, dans la même posture et préciser le nom de la map et de la zone. Le premier qui trouve prend ensuite le relais et ainsi de suite.

Quelques précisions :

- Le screenshot doit évidemment être pris sans interface 

- Le posteur du screenshot devra donner un indice par jour

- Le screenshot doit être pris dans un endroit reconnaissable. Donc on évite les screenshots au milieu de l'eau sans repère ou au fin fond d'une caverne sans lumière.

- Le but reste de faire découvrir des endroits peu connus donc soyez  originaux dans vos choix et évitez de prendre un screenshot devant la fontaine en reconstruction de l'Arche...

- Il n'est pas nécessaire que l'endroit soit difficile/impossible d'accès (on évite donc les sceenshots de coffre de fin de jumping puzzle niveau hardcore). 

- Les maps 3W sont exclues

- Les donjons ne sont autorisés que si n'importe quelle classe peut s'y rendre en solo sans combattre

En résumé, privilégiez l'open world.


Allons-y pour le premier :



Indice : Tout ça à cause d'un mauvais docteur...

----------


## Arkane Derian

> indice donné par billybones


Tu fais ce que tu veux mais là, t'es en train d'aider les autres  ::P:  Tu peux encore éditer ton message

----------


## billybones

tu aurais pu m'accorder le point plutot !

----------


## Arkane Derian

> tu aurais pu m'accorder le point plutot !





> pour me répondre, vous devrez poster à votre tour un screenshot de votre personnage au même endroit, dans la même posture et préciser le nom de la map et de la zone.

----------


## billybones

tu es trop stricte sur les règles  ::P:

----------


## Mr Slurp

Merde je croyait l'avoir, mais après vérification c'est pas ça  :Emo:

----------


## Thorkel

Désolé, trop tentant  ::P:

----------


## Guitou

> Et pour me répondre, vous devrez poster à votre tour un screenshot de votre personnage au même endroit, dans la même posture et préciser le nom de la map et de la zone. Le premier qui trouve prend ensuite le relais et ainsi de suite.


C'est dommage, si on connait le lieu mais qu'on est au taff on peut pas participer du coup.

Mais le principe est sympa.  :;):

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je plussun Guitou !
Je sais où est le lieu, mais là je peux pas me connecter.
C'est très fun comme idée Arkane !

----------


## billybones

on plussoie quelqu'un ! du verbe plussoyer !

et d'abord j'ai fait la meme remarque avant Guitou !

----------


## Thorkel

Je pense que Lee Tchii voulait "+1" et non pas plussoyer.

Mais en effet on plussoie  ::P:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Merci Thorkel ! Je plussun de "+1" pas de "plussoyer"  ::o: 
Mais là je pludoeufs. :x

----------


## Thorkel

Pludecrepes?  ::o:

----------


## Guitou

Non tu plussoies ou bien tu fais +1.
Mais tu plussun pas, ça veut rien dire.

Respectons la langue française merde quoi.

----------


## Maderone

Bon bah c'est dommage, j'ai le screen, j'ai tout ce qu'il faut, mais que j'essaye d'heberger l'image par cpc ou autre, ça ne marche pas, l'image ou le lien ne mène à rien ^^

----------


## Korbeil

> Bon bah c'est dommage, j'ai le screen, j'ai tout ce qu'il faut, mais que j'essaye d'heberger l'image par cpc ou autre, ça ne marche pas, l'image ou le lien ne mène à rien ^^


fake excuse !

----------


## Maderone

T'es pas content d'être repassé par la case enfoiré alors tu viens me taquiner ? Noob !

----------


## Korbeil

> T'es pas content d'être repassé par la case enfoiré alors tu viens me taquiner ? Noob !


Je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles  ::ninja::

----------


## Arkane Derian

TofCPC déconne sur les minatures cliquable depuis ce matin. Je suis passé par là en attendant que ça revienne.

----------


## Maderone

http://www.imagup.com/data/1174392522.html

Bon je mets juste le lien : Hinterlands Harathis - Caverne du Secoueur d'Os

----------


## Myron

T'as oublié le screen suivant  ::P:

----------


## Maderone

J'ai pas encore d'idée, désolé :X
Je cherche, je cherche.

----------


## Arkane Derian

We have a winner !

Cette grotte contient plusieurs spots très chouettes pour les amateurs d'explo au sens premier du terme et pour les amoureux des screenshots. Voici comment vous y rendre (la zone est à l'extrème sud-ouest des Hinterlands Harathi)



Pour info, l'indice fait référence à ce qui est écrit sur la tombe. Ce lieu est lié à un event qui implique un géant que vous pourrez trouvez à l'entrée de la grotte.

Maderone, c'est donc à toi de nous donner un screenshot

----------


## Charmide



----------


## kennyo

Si on doit prendre un screen au même endroit, je vois venir ceux qui vont aller faire les puzzles jump bien chiants comme celui Asura dans le ciel.

Edit : caches moi ce sac Dora.

----------


## Maderone

> Si on doit prendre un screen au même endroit, je vois venir ceux qui vont aller faire les puzzles jump bien chiants comme celui Asura dans le ciel.


Oh bah merde alors, mon idée  ::ninja::

----------


## dragou

> Oh bah merde alors, mon idée


moi j'aurai plutot dit celui du CBE vu qu'il faut screen au même endroit, that's more funny ^^

----------


## Maderone

J'avais en tête beaucoup plus sadique, mais bon pour le deuxième screen, on va faire un truc plus soft.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Euh... je pense qu'on peut exclure d'office tout point venant des map de RvR parce que
- elle ne sont accessible qu'après une longue attente
- 3 des 4 maps se ressemblent trop pour différencier un screen prise sur l'une ou l'autre

----------


## dragou

> Euh... je pense qu'on peut exclure d'office tout point venant des map de RvR parce que
> - elle ne sont accessible qu'après une longue attente
> - 3 des 4 maps se ressemblent trop pour différencier un screen prise sur l'une ou l'autre


c'est justement ça qui est bon, essayez de pourrir le topic ^^

Bon bein go boss de fin arah c1 ou c4 alors, tssss.....

----------


## Arkane Derian

Je l'ai indiqué en haut, le but est de faire découvrir des endroits peu connu, pas nécessairement difficile/impossible d'accès. Anet a collé des centaines de petits clins d'oeil planqués partout dans le monde ouvert, essayez plutôt de faire partager vos trouvailles ça sera un peu plus constructif et ça permettra à tout le monde de participer.

Je n'exclue pas les jumping puzzles, parce qu'il y en a de très facile d'accès et qui valent le coup d'oeil, mais évitez les plus hardcore, à moins que nous ne preniez le screen depuis un endroit qui ne nécessite pas de se farcir 3/4 d'heure de grimpette. Moi j'aime ça, mais je conçois que ça n'intéresse pas forcément tout le monde.

Par contre oui, les maps 3W sont exclues. Et les donjons ne sont autorisés que si n'importe quelle classe peut se rendre à l'endroit pris en screen en solo et sans combattre.

J'update le premier post avec tout ça.

----------


## Rhusehus

On est obligé de gagner pour poster une énigme ?

----------


## Guitou

Ben oue, sinon ça va vite fait être le souk si chacun poste son énigme sans que la précédente soit résolue.
Après si quelqu'un trouve mais n'a pas d'idée (pas le temps, pas envie, etc) pour une énigme il peut passer la main au premier venu.

----------


## Rhusehus

Mince, il est chouette ce jeu !

Je suis en train de faire F5 comme un bourrin sur le thread.  ::O:

----------


## Maderone

Ok bon bah voilà mon énigme !

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Par contre Arkane, pour mettre l'image à la taille du forum, je dois forcément redimensionner l'image avant de l'upload par ton site ?


Non, lorsque tu as uploadé l'image, il t'affiche une version réduite. Suffit de faire clique droit dessus et "copier l'adresse de l'image" et d'utiliser la commande suivante du forum :

[ url=adressedel'imagetailleréelle][ img]adressedel'imageréduite[/img][/url]

En espérant que l'uploader de CPC se remette à fonctionner correctement rapidement

----------


## Maderone

Oui j'ai remarqué ça, j'ai supprimé mon message débile ^^
Dans l'aperçu je voyais l'image déborder à mort de l'écran, je voulais pas faire bug le forum  ::P:

----------


## Rhusehus

Terres sauvages de Brisban, vestiges d'Aurora

----------


## billybones

arrrrrgggggg je sais ou c'est aussi !!!!

----------


## Maderone

Je montre le chemin, mais c'est un peu plus dégueux qu'Arkane  ::P:

----------


## Rhusehus

Gloire au Visage de Pierre !



J'ai gagné le droit de fumer un clope en attendant les autres chomeurs !

----------


## Maderone

Je connais pas  ::o: 
Mais c'est super beau !

----------


## Rhusehus

Je donne un petit indice peut être ?

Indice 1 : C'est une sculpture (et une épreuve) en hommage à un dieu Hylek, un dieux triste d'ailleurs...

----------


## dragou

> Je donne un petit indice peut être ?
> 
> Indice 1 : C'est une sculpture (et une épreuve) en hommage à un dieu Hylek, un dieux triste d'ailleurs...


c'est surtout une vrai saloperie a faire car quand j'ai essayé, c'était buggué ^^

----------


## Rhusehus

Mais non heu, c'est la fin qui est buguée, pas cette partie la, elle se fait très bien. C'est atteignable par tout ceux qui ont au moins le niveau 10 je dirais.

----------


## Yeuss

Larmes d'Itlaocol, Forêt de Caledon. (le chemin pour y aller: )

----------


## Rhusehus

Bravo à toi, mec ! Je précise qu'il faut lancer une pierre sur le gong a l'entrée pour ouvrir les portes de la caverne.

----------


## Yeuss

Je relance avec ce lieu:

----------


## Rhusehus

Chute de la canopée - Grotte de Melagan



Par contre mon Quaggan était partie :s Yeuss lui a fait peur.

----------


## Yeuss

Gagné ! (point de passage tout au sud pour y aller; le tp s'appelle Point de passage d'Okarinoo)

----------


## Rhusehus

Aller, une petite contre attaque toute gentille, et après j'arrête de m'exciter.



Pour ceux qui aiment les Fraises !

----------


## Maderone

Bon, je vais pas y aller et laisser les autres chercher  ::P:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Moi je sais  ::o: 
Mais je suis en rade de jeu pour quelques jours !

Maderone, c'est trop beau l'endroit que tu as posté !
Tu m'y emmèneras en piquenique romantique ?

----------


## Maderone

Mais bien sûr  ! En plus y'a un champion à tuer et comme j'ai vu que ces jours-ci tu en es friande, c'est tout bénef :D

----------


## Vaaahn

Trop facile à trouver çui là Rhuseus, je vais laisser les autres chercher également.

----------


## Maderone

Plateau de Diessa - Ville de Nolan :


Le chemin pour y aller : 


Et mon énigme :

----------


## Shei

Easy peasy lemon squeezy !

----------


## Maderone

shhh, laisse les autres chercher ! Toi t'as pas le droit de jouer.

----------


## Shei

Pfff, bah pour la peine tiens ! 

Le jump au détroit des gorges glacées, et son "chemin" ;


Et pour la peine ... Une facile également :

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'adore ce topic !  ::o: 
(Même si Nalaaris aurait pu laissé les gens chercher des fraises plus longtemps !)

----------


## Maderone

Bah vu que ça faisait quelques temps que personne postait, je voulais pas que le topic tombe dans l'oublie =(

----------


## Maximelene

Dès que j'ai vu ce topic, j'ai su qu'on parlerait bientôt de fraises  ::ninja::

----------


## Arkane Derian

Cachette de Calx dans la Province de Metrica :




Pour s'y rendre, il faut activer le portail à l'entrée des Caves de Parasol (ma position sur l'image) au sud-est de la province de Metrica




Les scores :

Maderone : 2
Rhuseus : 2
Yeuss : 1
Shei : 1
Arkane : 1

----------


## Shei

Bravo !  ::lol::

----------


## Arkane Derian

Continuons dans la thématique Asura :

----------


## Shei

Je tente à nouveau !

Le deuxième étage maison au Fief du Sorcier qui sert pendant la quête principale, soit avec l'ordre des secret ou avec un autre. Mais je crois qu'il y à plusieurs maisons "humaines" avec des instruments Asura, je pense à celle à l'Arche du Lion mais qui n'est pas dispo hors quête. Du coups, même si la location ressemble, peut être ne parlais tu pas de cette maison.

----------


## Maderone

Quoi ? 
Non Arkane, je serais d'avis de pas tenir de score. 
Sinon autant faire la course, c'est nul, ça laisse pas la possibilités aux autres de chercher et gagner par eux même. Sinon les chomeurs vont forcément être les premiers et tout trouver.

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Je tente à nouveau !
> http://data.imagup.com/10/1174522008.jpg
> Le deuxième étage maison au Fief du Sorcier qui sert pendant la quête principale, soit avec l'ordre des secret ou avec un autre. Mais je crois qu'il y à plusieurs maisons "humaines" avec des instruments Asura, je pense à celle à l'Arche du Lion mais qui n'est pas dispo hors quête. Du coups, même si la location ressemble, peut être ne parlais tu pas de cette maison.


Si, si, c'est bien celle là. Pour la petite histoire, j'étais tombé dessus par hasard durant la première bêta et je me suis longtemps demandé ce que pouvait bien faire un labo asura dans le grenier du maison humaine. Une de mes théorie à l'époque était que ça permettrait dans le jeu final de sa téléporter dans la Tour du Sorcier (le château volant que les joueurs de GW 1 connaissent bien). Je m'étais bien gourré. Voilà comment vous y rendre :







> Quoi ? 
> Non Arkane, je serais d'avis de pas tenir de score. 
> Sinon autant faire la course, c'est nul, ça laisse pas la possibilités aux autres de chercher et gagner par eux même. Sinon les chomeurs vont forcément être les premiers et tout trouver.


En même temps, le score n'a pas vraiment d'importance vu qu'il n'y a rien à gagner et pas de d'objectif. Je l'ai mis à titre indicatif Et si les gens veulent chercher, rien ne les en empêche même une fois la réponse donnée, il suffit de ne pas regarder les réponses.
Mais bon, je peux ne pas le mettre si ça dérange.

----------


## Shei

Bon zouh !

----------


## Maderone

Ohh, celle là est bien cool !
Bah Arkane, moi je suis d'accord pour que tu affiches le score seulement si je gagne. Maintenant tu fais ce que tu veux  ::ninja::

----------


## Shei

Je vais donner un indice car même si le lieu est facilement repérable, il reste que l'accès l'est moins.
Indice ; X Y Z

----------


## Maderone

D'où tu le sors cet émote  ::o:  ?

----------


## Shei

Par ici

----------


## Maderone

Purée, j'ai pas aimé trouver celui là ! 
Trop dur quoi. En plus je suis coincé en haut du phare maintenant. 



Pour le trouver il faut... Euh démerdez-vous, demandez à Shei. 

Et le mien :

----------


## Shei

Pour s'y rendre il faut déjà aller à la zone du puzzle jump le "Labo du professeur Portmatt"

Tuez les tourelles électriques et un truc sans nom. Avant que les robots ne réparent le truc non nommé allez à la console sur la gauche du portail et faites oui deux fois, attendez un peu, non, et enfin la dernière option verte. Ensuite allez sur les trois consoles sur la droite et jouer un peu avec de façon à ce que le premier chiffre commence par 2, le second par 63, et le troisième par 0,03. (Pour résoudre vraiment le puzzle il faut les chiffres 14/ 49 / 0,02 ) Et passez le portail ! Après soit vous admirez la vue, soit vous vous téléportez autre part, soit vous tentez de sauter dans l'eau !

Sinon, une image de jour de l'endroit de Maderone ;

Promis, après je laisserais plus de temps aux autres pour trouver.

A moi quand même !

----------


## Thorkel

Ooh Shei, j'y étais hier (et jma gouré de porte, elle est haute, celle du haut !!  ::P:  ).

Bon suis au taf, peut pas répondre. Snif

----------


## Shei

Espérons pour toi que personne ne vienne te griller la place !

----------


## Maderone

J'arrive !










C'est bon c'est bon, je le laisse :D

----------


## Thorkel

Alors le lieu en question est le labo de Vexa dans la montée de Flambecoeur:



Et voici le mien:

----------


## Shei

Soyez gentils, laissez Maderone trouver, sinon il boude ...  :Emo:

----------


## Korbeil

> Soyez gentils, laissez Maderone trouver, sinon il boude ...


C'est qu'un râleur celui-là  ::P:

----------


## Maderone

Mais d'où je rage ? 
Shei, t'es qu'un con !

----------


## Thorkel

> Mais d'où je rage ? 
> Shei, t'es qu'un con !


 :^_^: 

Bon, trouves moi au lieu de rag....râler  ::P:

----------


## Korbeil

> Mais d'où je rage ?





> Shei, t'es qu'un con !

----------


## Shei

Déjà qu'il m'envoie des mp pour me dire que je suis méchant !  :Emo:

----------


## Maderone

C'était une question imbécilus ! Merci d'avoir répondu d'ailleurs  ::P:

----------


## Korbeil

> C'était une question imbécilus ! Merci d'avoir répondu d'ailleurs


Et il insulte !  ::o:

----------


## Thorkel

C'est fini le flood oui? tout ça pour essayer de cacher le fait que vous ne savez pas ou j'ai pris mon screen......ah les gosses...

----------


## Maderone

Pour en revenir au sujet, je ne sais pas exactement où ça se trouve, même si j'ai une petite idée donc... Je cherche pas encore !  ::P:

----------


## Guitou

> Et il insulte !


Je suis sûr qu'il aime ça.
Encore plus quand c'est en allemand.

----------


## billybones

maderone, t'as jusqu'à ce soir, sinon je poste un screen du lieu.

----------


## Thorkel

Héhé, la pression monte!

----------


## Maderone

Mais fais le mon cher, si tu l'as.

----------


## billybones

je l'ai, c'est bien simple j'y suis passé ce week end pendant l'explo d'une map  ::):

----------


## Shei

Moi je vais dire un indice de folie ... ATTASSION ...
Il y à un Kodan.  ::ninja::

----------


## Thorkel

Indeed there is!

----------


## Maderone

Bon Billy, tu comptes pas faire tomber ce topic dans l'oublie quand même ?

----------


## Shei

Vas-y Maderone, on sait que tu as les doigts qui en frétillent !

----------


## Charmide

NOPE !



Un petit coin sympathique (comme tous ceux avec des quaggans), dans un coeur au sud de la dernière zone norn.

----------


## Maderone

Non mais je comptais pas le faire hein. 
Et Charmide, la suite elle est où ?

----------


## Charmide

Je m'en doute, c'est mieux de laisser la place aux autres. La suite elle est là-dessous, minute papillon !



Je l'ai appelé _ Magnifique usage de tonique ruminant au regard transperçant sur fond sylvari_ 
Le tonique ruminant, pas cher à l'HV, pensez-y !

----------


## Thorkel

Bien joué Charmide, et suis fan du tien  ::P:

----------


## billybones

:B):   j'ai 40 toniques ruminants, créé pendant que je montais artificier...  :B):

----------


## Thorkel

C'est pareil, pourquoi Anet n'a pas fait de toniques de canards? ça pourrait envoyer du lourd un bus canard en 3W ! Les mecs en face seraient morts de rire, avant d'être morts tout court !

----------


## billybones

déjà je pense qu'un assaut de ruminants, ça peut déjà envoyer le paté !

----------


## Lee Tchii

Alors, je crois bien que c'est le Refuge de Cymbel, point d’intérêt "Le sauvetage de Cymbel", dans les Champs de ruine :



Et voici mon énigme :

En plus, c'est rare de trouver des statues des Dieux hormis à Orr et au Promontoire alors qu'il y en avait partout dans GW1 !

----------


## Charmide

Ça manque de ruminant  ::o: , mais c'est bien ça.

----------


## Thorkel

Elle est vache, elle a pas joué le jeu


---> []

----------


## Guitou

C'est pas cette blague que j'aurais fait. :superevil:

----------


## Thorkel

Tu me cherches. A la base je voulais dire qu'elle avait pas besoin de prendre la potion pour prendre le même screen, mais c'est pas gentil (et pas vrai  :;):  ). La blague aurait été trop loin à mon goût.

----------


## Maderone

Comment c'est salaud  ::o: 
Mais plutôt drôle

----------


## Lee Tchii

Allez tous vous faire zombifier sous les griffes de Zhaïtan  :tired:

----------


## Maderone

Au fait Lytchi... J'ai le droit de participer à l'énigme que t'as posté ?

----------


## Lee Tchii

T'es sur la photo Nalaaris ! Faut pas déconner !  ::o: 
Fallait poster avant moi  ::trollface::

----------


## Maderone

Comment ça je suis dessus ? Je réfute, ce n'est pas moi !
Bon... Tant pis haha !

----------


## Shei

En même temps c'est pas comme si le lieux était des plus secrets ...

----------


## Lee Tchii

> En même temps c'est pas comme si le lieux était des plus secrets ...


C'est quoi l’intérêt de cette déclaration mon petit Shei ?
Le jeu, ici, c'est de poster une image de ton personnage dans le Lieu indiqué et d'en proposer un nouveau.
Donc, si c'est tellement connu  ::rolleyes::  qu'est-ce qui t’empêche de le faire et de participer plutôt que de procrastiner ?

----------


## Shei

Simplement que si on fait la chose ainsi, on risque de voir souvent les même poster leurs bousin pour qu'il soit résolu dans la dizaine de minutes qui suit. Laisser les autres participer peut également amener à découvrir des choses que l'on a bien pu zapper quelque part.

----------


## Lee Tchii

T'as pris un chiantos ce soir ?
C'est ma première intervention, et ça fait plus de 7h que j'ai posté le lieu.
Et quand bien même tu penserais ce que tu dis, pour quelle raison tu as posté ta remarque plus haut ? 
Tu imagines le bordel si chaque canard de la guilde vient commenter si oui ou non le lieu est difficile à trouver selon lui et si ça vaut la peine d'y participer ?

----------


## Shei

Vous êtes obligé de prendre chaque intervention comme une agression directe ? 
Tu veux un coup de chiantos, t'as posté à 12h, big news, beaucoup de gens ne sont pas chez eux à ces heures là. Bon sang arrêtez d'être sur la défensive pour une petite remarque.

----------


## Maderone

En tant qu'animateur je vous demande de vous arrêter !
Ne gâchons pas ce beau topic !

----------


## Zepolak

Le chiantos dans du coca...  :Bave:

----------


## Tonight

gw041.jpg


Je participe pas mais j'avais envie de me mettre à poil.

----------


## Maderone

C'est pas le topic pour ça... ^^

----------


## Tonight

Je suis un incompris  :Emo:

----------


## Vaaahn

On fait des louanges aux asuras maintenant? :Ramoucho:

----------


## Charmide

> gw041.jpg
> 
> 
> Je participe pas mais j'avais envie de me mettre à poil.


 :^_^: 

A quand le topic du naturisme asura?

----------


## billybones

> Et voici mon énigme :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/c036e88...6828c14685.jpg
> En plus, c'est rare de trouver des statues des Dieux hormis à Orr et au Promontoire alors qu'il y en avait partout dans GW1 !


 Personne a trouvé cette foutue statue ?

----------


## Maderone

Si, moi. 
Plaine du déserteur, Steppes de la strie flamboyante.


Et mon enigme ! Mouhahahha
Laissez les autres chercher, ceux qui connaissent  ::ninja::

----------


## Bartinoob

Ça, monsieur, c'est petit. Bon, au bout de combien de semaines on a le droit de changer d'image si personne ne trouve ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Thorkel

Absolument aucune idée!

un indice: le nom du jeu?^^

----------


## Myron

Facile!  ::ninja::

----------


## billybones

Ouch encore pire que le précédent  ::O:

----------


## Vaaahn

Euuuuh, c'est vache cte private joke là Mad ...  ::rolleyes:: 
Par contre tu devras expliquer comment on y va vu que ceux qui connaissent le diront pas, et les autres le trouveront pas ...

----------


## Bartinoob

Le précédent était facile pour peu qu'on ai fait un peu d'explo (y a un coeur à cet endroit si j'me souviens bien, et les teintes violettes sont pas nombreuses dans ce jeu), mais ouais, ça c'est une méchante private joke impossible à trouver pour le commun des mortels.

----------


## Maderone

Nan bah vous pouvez poster la réponse demain tiens.

----------


## Lee Tchii

On est quelques uns à savoir tout de même, et au besoin de posterais la réponse, avant de vous proposer quelque chose que vous ne trouverez encore pas, alors que c'est easy  ::trollface::

----------


## Mr Slurp

OK, j'ai trouvé grâce à google.... mais la question est alors... on peut y aller *Loyalement*?
Parce que bon moi je suis ravis de voir sur ce sujet plein de truc que j'ai pu raté dans mon exploration, et que pour le coup je me fait/ferait un plaisir d'aller les visiter en temps voulu... mais là, c'est prévu que ce soit accessible?

----------


## Maximelene

Il n'est pas prévu que ce soit accessible, non, mais les devs sont au courant et en ont même discuté avec les joueurs eux-même. En théorie, y aller ne pose pas de soucis.

Gardez néanmoins en tête que c'est de Arena Net que nous parlons, et qu'ils ont tendance à avoir la gâchette facile, n'oubliez jamais ça, restez donc prudents quand vous jouez avec ce genre de trucs, et faites gaffe à ne pas abuser de certains effets (des buffs, notamment)  :;):

----------


## Mr Slurp

Merci maxi.

Donc quelqu'un va être obligé d'user d'un exploit bug pour se screener au même endroit? ou Maderone poste autre chose?

----------


## Korbeil

> Merci maxi.
> 
> Donc quelqu'un va être obligé d'user d'un exploit bug pour se screener au même endroit? ou Maderone poste autre chose?


C'est rapide pour y aller :P
Je suis obligé de me co pour montrer ? :D

----------


## Vaaahn

Non non, pas de bug exploit pour y aller, c'est totalement clean.
Il y a juste a un moment un effet (in)désirable qu'il ne faut pas abuser c'est tout (enfin à vos risque et périls, la guilde Insert Coinz ne pourra être en aucun cas tenu responsable d'un ban eventuel).

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Toutes les classes peuvent s'y rendre. 
C'est juste beaucoup plus simple avec un mesmer.

C'est donc situé dans le donjon de la vallée de la reine. Manoir de caudecus.

Pour s'y rendre avec un mesmer. A l'entrée du manoir, utiliser "Clignement/Blink" pour se téléporter de l'autre côté du portail de départ.
Puis, se rendre au sud-ouest. Vous saurez exactement ce que vous cherchez quand vous verrez le vaisseau alien caché sous la montagne. (Ça fait bizarre dit comme ça)
Note : Attention, vous passez à travers la moitié des textures.

----------


## Guitou

Comme j'ai rien comprit aux explication de Tatsu je suis allez voir sur le net.
Une grosse vidéo vaut mieux qu'un petit discours :

----------


## Maderone

Eh ho, c'est bien tout ça, mais si vous donnez la réponse, faudrait peut être donner l'énigme qui suit  !

----------


## olih

J'avoue que si vous voulez, j'en ai une super vicieuse pour vous.
Tout est indiqué sur le screen, mais arriver à l'endroit voulu c'est pas pareil  ::ninja:: .
(et ça ne demande aucun exploit).

Là le but, plus que de trouver l'endroit, c'est d'y arriver.

----------


## Vaaahn

> J'avoue que si vous voulez, j'en ai une super vicieuse pour vous.
> Tout est indiqué sur le screen, mais arriver à l'endroit voulu c'est pas pareil .
> (et ça ne demande aucun exploit).
> 
> Là le but, plus que de trouver l'endroit, c'est d'y arriver.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/874...145ae526d9.jpg


J'ai bien envie de dire BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURN!!!

Un peu d'originalité que diable§

----------


## olih

Rahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.
J'en ai une autre mais avec le hud ça donne trop d'info  ::sad:: .

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

C'était assez simple, puisque je l'avais déjà fait avant. ^^
Indice : Puzzle Jump (sans jump)


Bref, pareil que le précédent, je veux un screen avec votre perso dessus :

----------


## Guitou

Tordu !
Mais c'est la seule image que je reconnais depuis le début du thread. Il me la faut !

----------


## Deusmars

Trouvé ! 

[IMG][/IMG]


C'est la "Cat Room" qui se trouve dans le Jumpin Puzzle du McM.  :;): 




Je sais pas si je trouverai une image à mettre aujourd'hui donc si quelqu'un a une idée qu'il n'hésite pas à prendre ma place.

----------


## Maderone

Han !!! Au moment où j'allais le faire quoi !!
Bah maintenant, faut proposer une énigme Deusmars !

----------


## Deusmars

Allez, j'ai séché la reprise juste pour pouvoir vous faire une énigme.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Où est Ducky, le topic des amis des animaux.

----------


## Vaaahn



----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Allez, j'ai séché la reprise juste pour pouvoir vous faire une énigme. 
> 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/915...bfc8dca985.jpg


Je sais ou ça se trouve, mais je laisse les autres chercher  ::):

----------


## Tonight

Facile, même pas je joue, trop simple.

----------


## Maderone

Tiens je vais en profiter pour rappeler les règles d'Arkane !




> - Le posteur du screenshot devra donner un indice par jour.


Tatsu ! T'as pas donné un indice par jour, t'as laissé tomber le topic dans l'oubli. Pour ça, tu es coupable !




> - Les maps 3W sont exclues


Tatsu, encore toi dis donc ! Tu es doublement coupable !




> - Les donjons ne sont autorisés que si n'importe quelle classe peut s'y rendre en solo sans combattre.


Et enfin toi, Maderone, qui a proposé une enigme accessible que par certaines classes disposant d'un tp, tu es coupable !


Bon sinon pour la défense de Tatsu et la mienne, je pense qu'on peut estimer que même si les énigmes ne respectent pas les critères, les endroits méritent le coup d'oeil  ::P:  !

----------


## billybones

_Randonnée de guilde : vous pensez connaître la Tyrie comme votre poche ? Le cercle des explorateurs tyriens a un défi pour vous ! À vous de trouver tous les lieux d’une liste dans la limite du temps imparti !_

nouvelle mission de guilde complètement dans le thème de ce topic !

----------


## Lee Tchii

Allez, ce topic a besoin d'être dépoussiéré, et ça tombe bien ! Vos animateurs préférés se sont baladés récemment un peu partout et ont ramené une sélection de lieux choisis !
Voici donc une première énigme, nécessitant un TP pour entrer, mais frissons garantis !



Des ossements d'enfants ! N'est-ce pas génial ?!

----------


## Flipmode

Mais les bâtiments/grottes etc sont pas des c/c entre eux ?

----------


## Maderone

::blink:: 
Euh non... !
Mais on va dire que c'est un endroit plutôt spécial.

----------


## Flipmode

C'est chez freudeu ? *privatejokecrosstopicultimate*

----------


## Lee Tchii

Indice numéro 1 : cela se trouve dans les Marais de Fer !

----------


## Anita Spade

Du coup, avec cet indice j'ai une petite idée... Je vais vérifier dans la foulée avec ma voleuse et son arc.

----------


## Maderone

Je pense qu'il faut préciser qu'effectivement on a besoin d'un tp pour y accéder.

----------


## Anita Spade

Mes suspicions étaient bonnes dès le début, en même temps j'avais longuement exploré le coin  à la sortie du jeu, l'event était tout le temps bugué et ce manoir m'avait toujours intrigué.
Par contre je n'ai pas eu besoin de TP, j'ai profité du fait que l'event était en cours pour emprunter la porte arrière qui était resté ouverte et j'ai pu me rendre au premier étage pour admirer la scène sans subir de fear, après quelques clichés je suis ressorti savater Bria.


EDIT: Ah oui, il serait peut-être bon que je précise qu'il s'agissait (mais vous l'aviez deviné) du *Manoir de Bria*, dans les* Marais de Fer*, près du* Point de Passage d'Hellion*:


EDIT2: Et si je proposais une énigme à mon tour :pèrefourras:


*Indice 1 :*  

Spoiler Alert! 


Pour y accéder, il faut tout d'abord faire preuve d'un peu de discrétion, puis de faire un peu de grimpette.

----------


## Flipmode

Alors un rocher ou il faut être discret et grimper ... partout ? j'ai bon ?

----------


## Guitou

Là comme ça me fait penser à la fin d'un PJ. Par contre je sais plus du tout où il serait.

----------


## Flipmode

C'est pas a coté de l'arche du lion à la fin du capitaine ?

----------


## Bartinoob

Non, ça me rappelle un PJ dans la zone charr, il était pas loin d'une scierie si c'est celui auquel je pense. Mais je peux pas vérifier là tout de suite  :Emo:

----------


## Maximelene

Il s'agit du puzzle "La folie de Delirius", au nord est des steppes de la strie flamboyante.

A moi :



Vous n'êtes pas obligés de prendre la photo depuis le même endroit que moi, l'atteindre est assez difficile  :;):

----------


## Bartinoob

Je connais mais je savais pas qu'on pouvait y monter  ::o: 

Je veux je veux je veux je veux je veux  :Emo:

----------


## Maximelene

> Je connais mais je savais pas qu'on pouvait y monter


Faut être un badass  ::ninja::

----------


## Bartinoob

Puzzle jump du labo de spekks, dans la zone de départ sylvari. Et j'veux savoir comment t'es monté, j'ai essayé mais pas trouvé  :Emo:

----------


## Maderone

Heho, premièrement tu vas te bouger les fesses pour poster une autre énigme afin de ne pas faire couler le topic !

Puis il faut aller à Orr à l'event des poulaillers pour chercher des fusils spéciaux qui te permettent de faire un saut en hauteur. Ce qui est très pratique pour explorer à peu près n'importe où. En cherchant bien on peut atteindre des endroits qui n'ont pas été prévus par les devs. C'est grâce à ça qu'on a pu aller au milieu (oui parce que si on regarde bien, je suis à coté de Max ^^)

----------


## Bartinoob

J'étais en train de faire la suite, mais je connaissais pas ces fusils. Dowant  ::o: 

Sinon : 





Je précise qu'il s'agit de la même zone.

----------


## Anita Spade

Bon, et l'indice par jour alors?




> - Le posteur du screenshot devra donner un indice par jour

----------


## Bartinoob

Ah. Oups.

De un, les photos sont apparemment down, mais on dirait que c'est tout tof cpc qui est mort.

De deux, j'avais zappé cette règle, toutes mes confuses.

Du coup, réupload et : 




> C'est le labo d'une asura.

----------


## Bartinoob

J'ai tué le jeu ?  :Emo: 




> C'est un succès d'exploration


(Si personne ne trouve, je rajouterai des screens demain)

----------


## Maderone

Pour ma part c'est tellement facile que j'ai même pas envie d'aller y prendre un screen x)

----------


## Charmide

Sale frimeur va !

Prends un screen !

----------


## Bartinoob

Maderone, t'es hors concours  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Sale frimeur va !
> Prends un screen !


C'est donc ça que tu faisais ?  ::o: 

Ouais Nalaaris, va sauver le jeu et poste celui du troll !

----------


## atavus

> Ah. Oups.
> 
> De un, les photos sont apparemment down, mais on dirait que c'est tout tof cpc qui est mort.
> 
> De deux, j'avais zappé cette règle, toutes mes confuses.
> 
> Du coup, réupload et : 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est trop facile.

---------- Post added at 16h28 ---------- Previous post was at 16h23 ----------





Le mien :



Indice 1 : c'est dans l'eau.

----------


## Bartinoob

Du coup t'as plus qu'à expliquer où c’est et proposer ta propre énigme  ::):

----------


## Lee Tchii

C'est trop beau  ::o: 
Ça me rappelle un truc ... Mmm ... Mmmm ...
Je vais tester !  ::o:  Ne me soufflez pas !

----------


## Maderone

> Indice 1 : c'est dans l'eau.


Nan ?  ::o: 
Hahaha.

Par contre ça peut être n'importe où à 

Spoiler Alert! 


Orr... 

  :/
Je vais pas m'amuser à faire le tour  ::P:

----------


## Bartinoob

Je crois que je sais où c'est. Et c'était tellement violent que j'avais failli wipe en war  ::o:

----------


## Mr Slurp

Si je me trompe pas c'est un 

Spoiler Alert! 


.......................

  (haha vous y avez cru)  ::P: 
Bref je vois ou c'est et oui c'est violent

----------


## atavus

Indice 2 : c'est à Orr.

----------


## NayeDjel

Je ne te remercie pas atavus c'etait une vraie galère..  :tired: 
De un pour trouver le bon bateau au milieu de tous ceux qu'il y a à Orr
De deux parce que pour rentrer dedans c'est la misère.
De trois le bateau est tellement bancal que ca donne la gerbe  :Gerbe: 

 ::P: 

Je mettrai mon énigme plus tard dans la soirée  ::):

----------


## Maderone

Bien joué  :^_^:

----------


## NayeDjel

Voici mon énigme :]



Indice : y'a des fantômes !

----------


## Snydlock

Assez simple : Ruines de Demetra la sacrée, Hinterlands harathis.



---------- Post added at 18h55 ---------- Previous post was at 18h37 ----------

A mon tour donc :



Indice : un nécromant y vit.

----------


## Maderone

Hey le but c'est de nous faire découvrir des points de la Tyrie pas ou peu connu, pas de screen les endroits où on trouve un site remarquable ou un point de compétence !  ::P:

----------


## billybones

---------- Post added at 19h29 ---------- Previous post was at 19h27 ----------



Une bin belle cascade !

----------


## atavus

Je réfléchie à un point bien pourri.

----------


## Snydlock

> Hey le but c'est de nous faire découvrir des points de la Tyrie pas ou peu connu, pas de screen les endroits où on trouve un site remarquable ou un point de compétence !


La flemme de chercher un truc chiant.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## atavus

Indice: c'est chez les centaures.

PS: bonne chance. ::trollface::

----------


## Snydlock

Vicelard.  ::P:

----------


## Anita Spade

Je vois parfaitement où c'est, mais merci, va falloir faire le ménage d'abord... ::(:

----------


## atavus

> Vicelard.


Toujours. ::ninja::

----------


## Vaaahn

Billy et Papry (et les prochains), n'oubliez pas que quand vous avez trouvé le screen, préciser où (une phrase, un screen de la carte toussa), merci d'avance!

----------


## Mr Slurp

Moi je peux donner l'indice, c'est aux hinterland Haratis  :;):

----------


## Bartinoob

Moi je peux donner l'indice aussi, y a beaucoup de vilains et un champion, n'y allez pas au lvl 12  ::ninja::

----------


## Snydlock

Et faut pas sauter dans l'eau, ce n'est pas une zone safe.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> - Le posteur du screenshot devra donner un indice par jour


ça va faire 1 mois...

Je relance donc avec

----------


## Lee Tchii

Tiens les asuras ont des branchies ?  ::o:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Faut croire.

----------


## Maximelene

> ça va faire 1 mois...


On peut toujours compter sur papry  ::trollface::

----------


## Maderone

J'imagine que c'est à Orr, mais un endroit avec un coffre comme ça  ::blink:: 
C'est dans un donjon ?
Quoi que c'est un coffre Asura  ::o: 
... Je sais pas du tout !

----------


## Bartinoob

C'est à Orr, c'est un succès d'explo et je le fais ce soir si je trouve une idée de remplacement  ::siffle::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Je rajoute un indice :

----------


## atavus

> On peut toujours compter sur papry


Pas de ma faute si les gens sont mauvais. ::siffle::

----------


## Maximelene

> Pas de ma faute si les gens sont mauvais.


C'est pas leur faute si tu suis pas les règles  ::siffle::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Hmm, un indice supplémentaire.
C'est une zone souillée par la corruption.

----------


## Maderone

Je l'ai trouvé... Je me souviens qu'on avait galéré pour ouvrir le passage avec des canards. J'y suis allé, j'ai essayé et je suis reparti ^^. Trop chiant !

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Je l'ai trouvé... Je me souviens qu'on avait galéré pour ouvrir le passage avec des canards. J'y suis allé, j'ai essayé et je suis reparti ^^. Trop chiant !


Donc tu étais surement au bon endroit ^^.
Me faut quand même un screen  ::P: 

C'est faisable tout seul, même si c'est chiant !

----------


## Bartinoob

Hop ! 

Succès d'explo dont je me rappelle plus le nom, assez chiant à faire car il faut justement éviter la "corruption" que les mobs envoient pour pouvoir activer plein d'interrupteurs et passer.





Après, il se dit dans les milieux bien informés qu'il y a un petit bug dans la map qui fait qu'on peut tout simplement passer au dessus du champ de force et donc aller derrière en ayant quand même le débuff de tête de mort verte, mais chut ...  ::ninja:: 

La suite : 



Indice : c'est haut  ::ninja::

----------


## atavus

Passage de leste pied:




Je réfléchis pour la suite.

Edit:



Indice: c'est chez les centaures.

PS: la flemme ::trollface::

----------


## Bartinoob

Pour en finir avec ce Ducky maudit : 

Il s'agit d'un endroit à la con avec un champion + 2 vétérans qui gardent un coffre : 



La prise de vue demandée (et non, je suis pas mort en prenant le screen, mais j'ai peut-être posé un peu trop longtemps) : 


La carte : 


Du coup, pour compenser cette horreur, un facile d'accès, bonne chance  :;):

----------


## atavus

Mais mais horrible barti.

----------


## Bartinoob

Indice : Contrairement au précédent, il s'agit d'un endroit facilement accessible, on peut y aller sans problème au niveau 2.

----------


## Maderone

Citadelle noire :


Le chemin pour y aller : 


J'ai pas d'idée pour le moment, donc si quelqu'un veut le faire, vous gênez pas. Sinon je cherche.

----------


## Vaaahn

> Mais mais horrible barti.


Le mec qui met des trucs improbable et qui bute sur un truc d'un simplicité déconcertante (même moi j'avais trouvé dès le premier coup d'oeil sérieux  ::ninja:: )

----------


## atavus

> Le mec qui met des trucs improbable et qui bute sur un truc d'un simplicité déconcertante (même moi j'avais trouvé dès le premier coup d'oeil sérieux )


De quoi tu parles ?

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> J'ai pas d'idée pour le moment, donc si quelqu'un veut le faire, vous gênez pas. Sinon je cherche.


Ok  ::):

----------


## Maderone

Easy  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

Quand tu y es déjà passé 30 fois, facile, en effet. J'en aurais bien profité pour le refare si j'avais des idées pour un autre truc à poster... et si j'étais pas au boulot...

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Easy


Je vais pas non plus donner des trucs totalement impossibles.
J'en ai quelques un en stock, mais si ça motive personne, y'a pas d'intérêt ^^

----------


## Maximelene

Après, tu peux en donner un "vrai", comme celui-là, et en bonus, un super dur que personne ne trouvera, mais qui ne bloquera pas le jeu pour autant  :;):

----------


## Maderone

Montée de Flambecoeur, Laboratoire de Vexa : 



Comment y aller : 



Mon énigme :

----------


## billybones

Tu as plusieurs indices de retard !

----------


## Maximelene

Pour une fois que Maderone sort de chez lui, ne le lui fait pas regretter  ::P:

----------


## Maderone

Ferme ton bec, merci !

C'est dans une zone où il y a des plantes vertes.
C'est dans une zone où il y a un event.
Un event avec une mère drake ou un truc du genre.

----------


## billybones

encore un indice ! (oui j'ai la grosse flemme)

----------


## Maderone

Zone 1-15

----------


## Bartinoob

Ah bah pour le coup je pensais à la zone en dessous de l'arche du lion. Try again  :Emo:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Une mère drake zombifiée !
Allez les coincoins ! On ne se relâche pas !

----------


## billybones

pfff c'était tellement évident !

http://wiki-fr.guildwars2.com/wiki/T...e_mort-vivante

----------


## MrGr33N

EDIT : FUUUUUUU, l'oubli de rafraichir la page  :Emo: 

Got it !

----------


## NayeDjel

Je poste mon énigme dans pas longtemps  ::):

----------


## NayeDjel

Hum, finalement si qqun veut se charger de poster une énigme il peut, j'ai oublié hier soir et je pense pas jouer ce soir  ::sad::

----------


## Leybi

Je me permet de poster du coup  ::ninja:: 



En espérant que ce soit pas trop connu !

----------


## Maderone

Vu que c'est un emplacement de randonnée de guilde, j'en doute  ::ninja::

----------


## Leybi

Ah oui merde  ::ninja::

----------


## Leybi

Bon allez c'est pas très dur quand même !

Indice: un lv1 fraichement créé peut y accéder assez vite.

----------


## Maderone

Ça m'étonnerait... Vu que tu quittes le tutorial du début au lvl 2  ::ninja::

----------


## revanwolf

Je poste la prochaine dans pas trop longtemps.
edit,et voila:

----------


## billybones

Oh le relou ! C'est trop relou de monter la haut :D !

----------


## revanwolf

Mais au moins il y a pas de champions de tuer

----------


## revanwolf

Indice du jour:Il faut être logique pour y accéder.

----------


## Maderone

Je pense que tout le monde sait où ça se trouve, mais personne ne le fera xD
Tu vas tuer le jeu avec ton énigme !

----------


## revanwolf

Ah C'est pas déjà le cas  ::trollface::

----------


## atavus

J'ai le record de la tuerie la plus longue à savoir 1 mois.
Je pense pas qu'il fera mieux.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Techniquement, s'éloigner de 10m d'un truc déjà fait, je pense pas que ce soit conforme aux peu de règles du jeu de ce topic.

De plus, je cite : 



> - Il n'est pas nécessaire que l'endroit soit difficile/impossible d'accès (on évite donc les sceenshots de coffre de fin de jumping puzzle niveau hardcore).


Non pas ce celui-ci soit hardcore, mais juste chiant.

----------


## revanwolf

Si l'endroit a déjà été donné auparavant je m’en excuse.
Bien que en vérifiant la liste je l'ai pas vu et sachant que ceux cité avant était vachement plus chiant ou difficile.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Moi j'aime bien ton endroit :x
Allez, indice : 1432 4925 0032

----------


## revanwolf

Allez quelques indices en vrac:
-ça se situe en kryte
-c'est situe a la fin d'un jumping puzzle comme l'a indiqué Tatsu et est aussi un point de randonné de guilde

----------


## Maderone

Non mais... Donner des indices, c'est pas ça qui fera avancer le truc  ::P:  
Je crois que personne veut se faire chier à faire le puzzle. Tu devrais changer. 
"(on évite donc les sceenshots de coffre de fin de jumping puzzle niveau hardcore). "

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

C'est même pas que c'est hardcore.
C'est juste chiant d'y aller.

----------


## revanwolf

Sachez que si j'en propose une autre elle ne sera pas plus simple bien que ce sera pas un jumping puzzle.

----------


## Maximelene

Mais ce que t'as posté n'est pas dur *du tout*. On sait tous ou ça se trouve. C'est juste chiant.

Donc oui, poste autre chose. Et si c'est aussi simple, ça sera bouclé en 5 minutes  :;):

----------


## revanwolf

Bon ben:


Ps:Good Luck

----------


## Wizi

Alors c'était à l'emplacement du succès d'explorateur "Solitude du Rebelle" :




On va continuer dans du facile (j'ai pas d'inspiration  ::rolleyes::  :

----------


## Lee Tchii

Moi je vous trouve gonflés de lui faire changer son emplacement mystère !  ::o: 
Surtout quand on sait qu'il y a des succès mensuel puzzle jump !
J'vais vous coller un emplacement en haut du puzzle d'Orr, bande de mauvais mauvais !

----------


## Maderone

Dans ce cas fallait le faire Lytchi... Pour ma part c'est une plaie ce truc. Rien que d'aller chercher sur le wiki pour retrouver la bonne marche à suivre c'est lourd, mais imagine ceux qui ne veulent pas y aller... C'est le genre de puzzle où t'y passe 2 heures avant de comprendre. 
Donc bon, ça rentre dans la catégorie "hardcore" pour moi. 

Ensuite Wizi... Salaud, ça pourrait être dans n'importe quelle auberge  :^_^:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Les auberges, c'est une super bonne idée  ::o: 
Et puis celle-ci était en effet "facile" !


L'auberge de nos bons vieux André et Pétra, qui accueillent aussi bien les héros humains provenant de milieux modestes que les norns qu'ils n'ont jamais croisé !

Dans la thématique "trouve ce tableau rare dans cette maison pas facile" :

Bonne chance les coin-coins !

----------


## NayeDjel

Accrocher un cadre de Logan Thackeray... Faut vraiment avoir de sérieux problèmes psychologiques  :tired:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Vous êtes PAS gentils !  ::o: 
Allez, un indice : ya des serveurs super stylées dans cet établissement !

----------


## revanwolf

C'est malin tu as tuée le jeu!! ::trollface::

----------


## Maderone

Vu que quelqu'un a tué le jeu de ducky,  je le relance avec ce screen particulièrement de bon goût. 
Comme c'est difficile je vais donner directement la zone comme indice : Vallée de la reine.

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'ai pas tué le jeu !
Vous êtes nuls ! Et pas motivés !
J'allais proposer des sous mais allez à la Vallée de la Reine. Allez  ::ninja::

----------


## Caf

Vas-y donne. Donne.  ::ninja::

----------


## atavus

> J'ai pas tué le jeu !
> Vous êtes nuls ! Et pas motivés !
> J'allais proposer des sous mais allez à la Vallée de la Reine. Allez


En même temps Loghan quoi!!!!

----------


## Maderone

Deuxième indice : c'est dans un marais.

----------


## Bartinoob

Mais, euh, j'suis le seul à voir une vieille image jaune/blanche ? C’est voulu ?

----------


## Maderone

Oui  ::P:

----------


## Maderone

Bon vous êtes nuls ! C'était la bouche du béhémoth.

Une plus simple : 



Indice : C'est dans la forêt.

----------


## Maderone

Indice : Caledon.
Allez les gens, un peu de motivation là.

----------


## NayeDjel

Pas dur à trouvé mais chiant à y monter  ::|: 

Du coups je vous mets un spot qui ne requiert pas de jump



Indice : On ne trouve ces bestioles aquatiques qu'à deux endroits en Tyrie dont le saut de malchor

----------


## NayeDjel

indice 2 : c'est en kryte

----------


## Maderone

Je l'ai, mais faut que je trouve un endroit à faire deviner  ::):

----------


## Maderone

DETERRAGEEEEEE

----------


## Lee Tchii

Trop facile  :tired: 
Et puis évite de prendre des screenshots avec le clone de mon personnage habillée en péripatéticienne ... je trouve ça ... pas sain  :tired:

----------


## Maderone

> Trop facile 
> Et puis évite de prendre des screenshots avec le clone de mon personnage habillée en péripatéticienne ... je trouve ça ... pas sain


Trop facile ? Haha ! J'attends de voir ça !
Et non, c'est pas un clone de ton perso. Et cette armure est trop classe. Soit pas jalouuusssseee !  ::ninja::  
T'aimerais être aussi belle !

----------


## revanwolf

Je m'ennuie







edit:le chemin pour y acceder(screen emprunté au redditeur qui a posté le chemin):


bon par contre,vu que mes devinettes sont trop "difficile" pour certain pas dit que j'en mette une nouvelle devinette rapidement.

----------


## Maderone

Que de tristesse dans ce regard  ::(:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Déterrage de topic.

Bon courage pour trouver cet endroit :]

----------


## kennyo

C'est du HoT ?

----------


## Alchimist

C'est dans Rata Novus, après pour se repérer des ces ruines, bonne chance.

----------


## Sephil

Spoiler Alert! 


C'est dans Tangled Depths au niveau de l'avant poste de Ogre Camp.

Faut parler à un golem pour entrer.



T'as eu l'achievement, Tatsu ?  ::P:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> T'as eu l'achievement, Tatsu ?


Nop, j'y suis allé, j'ai rien trouvé sur place, je m'attendais à trouver un petit coffre, vu la difficulté d'accès...

----------


## Bartinoob

> Déterrage de topic.
> 
> Bon courage pour trouver cet endroit :]
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/FoPuIzp.jpg


Omagad, c'est mignon tout plein  ::o:

----------


## Dar

> Nop, j'y suis allé, j'ai rien trouvé sur place, je m'attendais à trouver un petit coffre, vu la difficulté d'accès...




Spoiler Alert! 


/dance in the light

----------


## Sephil

Yep, comme dit Dar.



Spoiler Alert! 


Tu as dû remarquer que le rayon lumineux vient d'une boule disco.  ::P: 
Il suffit de /dance en dessous.

----------

